# Schwinn Tank Logo



## char56 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could tell me what the Schwinn logo on a Cantilever Wasp tank would have looked like from 1956? I have the Schwinn wasp decal on the chainguard.I am repainting my tank and just wanted to check if the logo changed shape, size or style throughout the years? I am looking to buy either a new set of water decals or a stencil to spray the logo on to the tank. 

Any help would be great.Thankyou very much, Charlie


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know if the Wasp ever came with a tank. It was more of an unequipped heavyduty paperboy bike. An after market tank could have been added and would of had the script or cursive stylized Schwinn lettering that the Phantom tanks of the period had.


----------



## char56 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thankyou very much for the reply Cyclingday.Interesting that the wasp never came with a tank.Does the script or cursive stylized Schwinn lettering look like the one below.






Thankyou for your help


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2009)

That's it. 
There are many sources for those decals. Vintageschwinn.com and Memory Lane Classics to name just a few. They are of good quality and are very easy to install. I don't have any website info for Memory Lane, but their phone number is 1(419)832-3040 They are located at, 24516 Third street.
 Grand Rapids, Ohio 43522  They are a great source for many of the parts for your bike.


----------



## sensor (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/
also maple island sales has them(if the companys still around.......)


----------



## char56 (Aug 8, 2009)

Great, thanks guys! I will give Memory Lane a call and check out the other two to see if they have some.Thanks again for your help.


----------

